# Do Rabbits Like Music?



## SheepskinTearaway (Feb 8, 2005)

Do rabbits like music? If so, would they beinterested inwww.shockwavesnmeawards.com?


----------



## Lassie (Feb 8, 2005)

I know my bunny likes Music. Delia


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Feb 8, 2005)

*SheepskinTearaway wrote:*


> Do rabbits like music? If so, would they be interested inhttp://www.shockwavesnmeawards.com?


I doubt they would

Vickie


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 8, 2005)

Spam to get people to click on a link? Most likely.


----------



## kpc (Feb 8, 2005)

my oldest son playes fiddle in s bluegrass band some songs he plays my bunny will get very still other songs she get very hhyper


----------



## Buck Jones (Feb 8, 2005)

Ernestine sat like a statue while watching andlistening to Tony Bennett on the TV New Year's Eve for the better partof an half hour. Show went off, so did Ernestine, to otherparts of the room. No doubt in anyone's mind who witnessed itthat she was enthralled with Mr. B.

Breeders have been known to keep radios playing music and talk shows intheir rabbitries in order to get buns used to noise and humanvoices. Chickens lay eggs better, cows are better milkerswith music in the background.

Hey, it can alter our moods, why not buns'?

Buck


----------



## rabbitgirl (Feb 9, 2005)

got a kitty with perfect pitch!!


----------



## Dolores Lindvall (Feb 9, 2005)

I don't know if they like it or not, butmine don't seem to mind it. I have radio playing allthe time out in the barn. I did the same with mysheep years ago. I think it helps them from gettingso scared when they hear other noises.And, I like to hear it!

- Dolores


----------



## lanna21974 (Feb 9, 2005)

I havent tried it yet but the breeder I got Abby,Jacob, andZoey from has music playing around the clock in herrabbitry. Her bunnies didnt seem to mind. 

Lanna


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Feb 9, 2005)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Spam to get people to click on a link? Most likely.


Thats exactly what I thought too Bo :X. Thats why I replied like I did.

Vickie


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 9, 2005)

Yep, one post and gone.... it's a spammer..... 

I just didn't click the link but the conversations are good 

Bo hasn't really shown preference towards music really... although hedoes watch my daughter practice her cheers and cheerdance stuff.


----------



## Lissa (Feb 9, 2005)

Lenci thumps while Jason plays guitar.I don't think she likes music. She does make good percussionthough. Hehe!


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Feb 9, 2005)

I play country music in my barn 24/7.The rabbits don't seem to mind it one bit! They don't seem 'as nervous'about the noise at rabbit shows either. They jam to the music in thespring/summer/fall when I'm cleaning cages LOL! I've gotta havesomething to listen to when cleaning cages.  

Another thing I heard was someone put human hair in panty hose and hungit in their barn. This way the rabbits are used to the smell of humansand noise.


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 9, 2005)

*Dwarf_Angel04 wrote: *


> Another thing I heard was someone put human hair in panty hose and hungit in their barn. This way the rabbits are used to the smell of humansand noise.


A friend that lives on a farm does this and puts them on her hen house as she says the smell of humans keeps foxes away.

Lissa - Had a laugh at Lenci being good at percussion  - Jan


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 9, 2005)

*Lissa wrote: *


> Lencithumps while Jason plays guitar. I don't think she likesmusic. She does make good percussion though.Hehe!


OMG that's so cute! lol


----------



## dr_peter_kraz (Feb 10, 2005)

I always leave music on for Faye or the Tvbecause just like buck said rabbits get used tonosies. It can be very comforting when your not around amatter of fact I have Faye watch national geographic right at this verymoment


----------



## m.e. (Jan 27, 2006)

I've been playingwww.ancientfaithradio.comand I just noticed that Peanut is sleeping against the edge of the penthat is closest to the speakers. It's definitely not a spot she wouldnormally sleep in - I wonder if she likes the music  (it's chanting,very soothing)

Anyone else have musically inclined bunnies? :bunnydance:

~Emily and the Fuzzbutts~


----------



## bunnydude (Jan 27, 2006)

The bunnies were very uptight right afterreturning from their spay/neuter. I put on some classical music andthey immediately calmed down. I also played alot of Christmas musicover the holidays. They didn't seem to mind that.


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jan 27, 2006)

Yep definetly 






But it is also a very good question! Thankz SheepskinTearaway

I think music carms all animals down in a whole. At thekennels where I use to volunteer they had music playing 24/7.It certainly did the job and it didnt make the dogs bark as much asthey would without.

Ofcourse they wouldnt enjoy rock music as much :disgust:


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 28, 2006)

I play music for my African grey parrot, whobeieve it or not, spends alot of time with the bunnies. They are usedto him on the windowsill above them and are not afraid atall. He,however, likes anything with a really good beat and alot of raw emotionlike rock or soul music. I really think the bunnies do better withclassical or something softer so at times he has to put up with theirtastes. I think the sound must provide some stimulation for them whenthey are alone .


----------



## KatyG (Jan 28, 2006)

I never thought rabbits would like music, Ithought they would be scared but then one day I noticed when the musicchannels were on in the background they would seem to get kind ofexcited andbinky more. I tried playing them softmusic and not much response but they seem to enjoy things with guitarsand drums.My bunnies want to rock!!It'sreally quite bizarre.onder:


----------



## Dutches_Rock (Jan 28, 2006)

I've been singing to Castor and Pollux (tee!Love the new names!) and it seems to calm them down a little. Like whenthey start to struggle when I hold them, I start to sing. Maybe they'rejust still to exchange looks of embaressment to eachother

I'm playing some Coldplay right now and they're just sitting here on my lap, heads on eachother, nice and calm.


----------



## Bunman (Jan 28, 2006)

I believe they may like a variety of music, butnaturally the softer kinds may not produce an obvious response; theymay just relax into it.

When i played The Clash, Daisy got some loose poops. However sheliked Ian McCullough (of Echo &amp; the Bunnymen - yep!) justfine.:bunnydance:


----------



## AmberNBuns (Jan 30, 2006)

When I was about 12 and the Nintendo 64 cameout, We got Mario 64. There is a level that is all water and the musicis mellow with strings and bells and stuff. Whenever we would play thatlevel, our 2 holland lops would almost ALWAYS go and lay down next tothe speakers. I am not kidding.

So whenever we brought them back from the vet, we would treat them withsome nice classical music. It always seemed to relax them.

On a counterpoint, whenever I play any rock music downstairs, Theodorehides away in his room. Of course, he might like it better if it wasn'tso loud...


----------



## JimD (Jan 30, 2006)

Ernestine and Tony....


----------



## thor (Feb 7, 2006)

My lop seems to enjoy Tafelmusik (baroque, of course), and I believe I can safely say she enjoys 'smooth jazz'. Unfortunetly, (for me), it also appears she equally enjoys AC/DC, Led Zepplin, etc.


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Feb 9, 2006)

Marbles likes Sinatra and Norah Jones. Strange little boy.:rabbithop

He'll just bunny flop and it's off to neverneverland.



When I playrock/alternative, he becomes hyper and wants out of his cage. I'm not sure though whether that's because he wants to play and run aroundorbecause he wants out of the room.


----------

